# New here! With a question...



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't know, may have been a local saying, just from the authors area or such, rather than a general term. Following out of interest.


----------



## superbu (Jul 16, 2021)

I think it may be, "My mare has nerved a leg." Not sure if that makes any more sense or not.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nerving a leg is a medical procedure...
The nerve is killed in part in the horses leg to stop pain...it also can stop feeling in it greatly too depending upon which part of the nerve is done.
It at one time was done on horses who had navicular syndrome....bad was horse lost sensation of where their leg/hoof were.
🐴...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can you play the clip so that we all can hear it?


----------



## superbu (Jul 16, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> can you play the clip so that we all can hear it?


Can't post the video, but here is a link to an mp3 of just the audio from those two excerpts. 

mbf.me/DGA2TF 

It sure sounds like, "My mare has nerve of the leg" or "nerved a leg" and "His mare has nerve."


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Sounds like nerved to me too. I have no idea what that means. As others have pointed out, to nerve a horse's leg now means to do something to the leg to block the nerve, and thus pain.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it sounds like that to me,, too. The boy's voice must be Ron Howard, the child actor who became a famous director.


----------



## superbu (Jul 16, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> it sounds like that to me,, too. The boy's voice must be Ron Howard, the child actor who became a famous director.


It's actually not Ron Howard. I don't recognize him, but he's older than Ron Howard would have been in 1959. (Wish I could say what the show is, but confidentiality agreements and so forth.)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone!


----------

